# Windows 7 Starter - Internetfreigabe für Rechner im Netzwerk aktivieren



## Gsinnei (7. März 2010)

*Windows 7 Starter - Internetfreigabe für Rechner im Netzwerk aktivieren*

Hallo Leute,

als mich ein Freund letztens um Hilfe gebeten hatte, war ich echt überfordert!
Als er mir erklärte dass er bei sich zu Hause kein Kabelinternet "reinbekommt" kaufte er sich ein Netbook (Vodafone). Seit dem surft er mit dem im Netz...

So jetz nun zum eigentlichen Problem:

Da er am Netbook über UMTS ja online geht, hatte er mich gefragt ob es möglich wäre, dass man eine Internetweiterleitung auf seinen Desktoprechner machen kann.

Sozusagen das Netbook als Modem laufen lässt und dann mit seinem Desktoprechner auf dieses zugreift um auch auf dem Desktoprechner zugriff darauf zu haben

Ich habe mich im Netz schon weitgehend informiert und festgestellt dass das Netbook auf dem Windows 7 Starter installiert ist, die ICS also Internetweiterleitung, bzw. Freigabe im Netzwerk nicht unterstützt.
(Hatte schon Probleme den Desktophintergrund zu ändern )

Hier noch ein paar kurze Daten zu den beiden Geräten:

Netbook:
- Samsung NC10
- Windows 7 Starter
- Intel Atom
- 1GB RAM

Desktoprechner:
- Windows 7 Ultimate
- 6GB RAM
- Intel I7
- P6t WS Supercomputer
- GTX 295 x2  

Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen, die ich jetzt noch nicht beantwortet habe, schreibt mir bitte!

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!

LG Gsinnei


----------



## milesdavis (24. September 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 Starter - Internetfreigabe für Rechner im Netzwerk aktivieren*

Schau mal hier, vielleich hilft es dir weiter.

Haken setzen und auf OK.


----------



## Sanger (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 Starter - Internetfreigabe für Rechner im Netzwerk aktivieren*

Hey Gsinnei
ganz einfach du gehst auf den jeweiligen netzwerkadapter rechtsklick und dann freigabe und dann den Hacken bei "Andere Benutzer im Netzwerk gestatten,diese verbindung......." setzen.
So sollte es klappen.


----------

